# Installing the V60 cradle in a 540i



## BillB (May 11, 2004)

*Installing the V60 cradle in a 545i*

Has anyone installed the V60 cradle in their car? I have the mount but no instructions. The dealer wanted $400 and two days to install it. Is there a write up on how to? Any help would be great.
Thanks 
Bill Brennan 
[email protected]


----------



## Sands (Apr 7, 2004)

What is the part number on the v60 cup?


----------



## BillB (May 11, 2004)

It came in two boxes. 51 16 7 060 175 and 2507-201-032-51
Thanks


----------



## spec33 (Feb 27, 2004)

BillB said:


> It came in two boxes. 51 16 7 060 175 and 2507-201-032-51
> Thanks


Can I borrow your post for a question. What is the price of the eject box.


----------



## BillB (May 11, 2004)

$160.00 plus tax.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Are you talking about the motorola hang-up cup, or the BMW CPT9000 eject box?


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

BillB said:


> Has anyone installed the V60 cradle in their car? I have the mount but no instructions. The dealer wanted $400 and two days to install it. Is there a write up on how to? Any help would be great.
> Thanks
> Bill Brennan
> [email protected]


Bill:
You can download the instructions from this website:
bmwwireless.com
Login: bmwna
Pass: digital

I have the v60 installed in my car (see my various posts on this board) and can tell you that the dealer does need to program your control unit in order for the phone to integrate with iDrive, so it won't really do you any good to install the eject box and frame yourself. My dealer only charged me $100 for labor to re-program the control unit (which actually took 3+ hours to do). I also used my own AT&T v60i phone and it works great.

Let me know if you want any additional specifics as I seem to be the designated "expert" here on the v60 phone integration :tsk:

Jeff


----------



## BillB (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the help. After contacting the salesman that has sold me my last 4 BMW's he got the install for free. As it turns the car wasn't "ready" for the phone. There were wires that weren't there and disconnected. Long story short they had the car for 2 days got my ATT V60i to work and gave me a loaner. As I am not thrilled with the time it took to do this I feel that it was handled quite well.


----------



## BillB (May 11, 2004)

Update: Every thing was fine until last wednesday. While driving down the street the car SHUTS OFF and the message center says steering malfunction. So the car is towed back to the dealer and they say that they have a software update that will fix that steering error. So two days later pick up the car, snap in the phone and guess what......... It doesn't work! So back to the dealer and they say oh yea the phone might not work with this new software you have to get a $1000 BMW phone. So I inform them that they will give me the phone for all of the trouble I've had with this car. After another day they agree. They go to set-up the BMW phone and guess what.......... They can't get this one to work either! They finished by telling me "these things never work well in 5 series you'll just have to live with it" I inform them that I don't "live with" problems on a 5 month old $70.000 car.
I will post updates


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

*A slight hijacking of the topic of this thread*



BillB said:


> Update: Every thing was fine until last wednesday. While driving down the street the car SHUTS OFF and the message center says steering malfunction. So the car is towed back to the dealer and they say that they have a software update that will fix that steering error. So two days later pick up the car, snap in the phone and guess what......... It doesn't work! So back to the dealer and they say oh yea the phone might not work with this new software you have to get a $1000 BMW phone. So I inform them that they will give me the phone for all of the trouble I've had with this car. After another day they agree. They go to set-up the BMW phone and guess what.......... They can't get this one to work either! They finished by telling me "these things never work well in 5 series you'll just have to live with it" I inform them that I don't "live with" problems on a 5 month old $70.000 car.
> I will post updates


Bill,

I notice you have a new Dodge Magnum RT. I just bought a Chrysler 300C a few weeks ago and love it. However, my enthusiasm was tempered slightly when Autoweek ran a story a couple weeks ago about the new SRT-8 version with 425 hp coming out in February. See: http://www.autoweek.com/article.cms?articleId=100555

I have Brembo working on a 4-wheel big brake kit for mine. It's going to have black calipers with the silver & gold Chrysler wings on them. In order to have the brakes be visible, I'm going to swap my 300C wheels for a set of Dodge Magnum RT wheels.


----------



## BillB (May 11, 2004)

DZeckhausen said:


> Bill,
> 
> I notice you have a new Dodge Magnum RT. I just bought a Chrysler 300C a few weeks ago and love it. However, my enthusiasm was tempered slightly when Autoweek ran a story a couple weeks ago about the new SRT-8 version with 425 hp coming out in February. See: http://www.autoweek.com/article.cms?articleId=100555
> 
> I have Brembo working on a 4-wheel big brake kit for mine. It's going to have black calipers with the silver & gold Chrysler wings on them. In order to have the brakes be visible, I'm going to swap my 300C wheels for a set of Dodge Magnum RT wheels.


This first thing I did was change my wheels, and started working on a blower.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

BillB said:


> This first thing I did was change my wheels, and started working on a blower.


What have you done with your stock wheels? Are they still sitting in your garage collecting dust? I'm waiting for my local dealer to call me with a take-off set and I've been checking out eBay auctions like this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7917215386. If yours are still available, I might be interested in buying them from you. I plan to use the Magnum RT wheels for winter tires and then get some 19" or 20" wheels for summer tires. Nobody makes ANY performance tires in 225/60-18!

Very interested in the blower project. Perhaps you might like to join the 300C/Magnum Yahoo Group listed at the bottom of my 300C web page: http://www.zeckhausen.com/Chrysler/300C.htm

You're lucky not to have to worry about winter weather!

Have you looked into putting in a real limited slip differential yet?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Hey, I just noticed the 3rd generation RX-7 in your sig. Looks like we have lots of common interests! I bought a 1993 RX-7 R1 in June of 1993. The damned thing only lasted a couple years before I had to Lemon Law it. As bad as that car was, I still miss driving it. And several of my customers have them as dedicated track cars. I just installed a custom-sized StopTech brake kit on one last month. The owner had the 1999 Japanses model rear brakes, so we needed to increase the caliper piston size over the standard StopTech big brake kit upgrade in order to get the proper balance.


----------

